# Show Name needed for small pony



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Whats her paddock name? Maybe we can work off that?

But some names that come to mind...

Cookies and Cream (cause of her colour!)
Choc Chip Cookie
Mix'n'Match

hehe not very good ideas...


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Paint By Number
Eeny Meeny Moe
Tic Tac Toe

And I love the cookies and cream idea


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Cookies and Cream is cute, just not original... *dodges shoes* 

I like the Mix' N Match though... so cute! So is Paint by Number

Joy Buzzer (random and completely dumb )
Cookie Crumb (or anything with crumb)
Butterfinger Button P)
Shocking Shara

Pretty lame.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

great ideas. I like these ones so far. 

Splish Splash
Mix'n'Match
Cookies and Cream
Paint By Number
Tic Tac Toe

Any other ideas?? The show is in 2 days. =D


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

EquitationStar said:


> Paint By Number


I am a big fan of this name


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

Finger Painting
Wet Paint
Paint(ing) the Town (Red)
Fresh Paint
Watching Paint Dry
Fresh Coat of Paint
Monalisa (a famous painting LOL)
Paint Chips
Paint Ball
Mixing Paint
Lead Paint
Face Paint
War Paint

Ummmmmm that's all I can think of at the moment... maybe more to follow
(I'm not a Paint fan or anything...)

Added: Paint me a Picture
Added again: Painted Pony - duh so obvious hahaha
Added again again: Are you from Alabama?? lol 
Paint Me A Birmingham
... Touch of Paint or Touch-Up Paint
Painted Lady


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I found these on a website:

Painted Lady
Painted Romance
Painted With Love


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I vote cookies and cream! 
and paint the town
or painting the town.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Cupcake!


----------

